# Pulled Chicken



## smokin backyard (Apr 25, 2013)

So after going to Pork in the Park last weekend, the wife has been asking non stop for me to try my hand at pulled chicken. (she can't eat pork after having her gall bladder removed) She had a pulled chx sando that she really liked from Jacked up BBQ.

I had a couple questions...

What is better whole chickens or parts? If parts which ones are best for pulling? I've heard thighs work really well.

Also if anyone has a fav. sauce to toss all this pulled bird in, I would appreaciate it!


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 25, 2013)

Thighs work for me. They're fattier so less likely to dry out and easier to pull if cooked properly. In my experience, white meat taken to the point where it will pull tends to be mushy and grainy. Another nice thing about thighs is they're cheap. You can often find them on sale at or below the price of whole chickens. I'm sure pulling whole chickens or white meat has it's advantages too, I just don't have the experience to get the same results as I do with dark meat.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes,Backyard. Pieces are an easier controlled finish if you want to finish them with a sauce. Since sauce burns easily it must be done toward the end of the cook. Better sauce coverage and no overcooking (165*IMT is target).Cooked whole , the sauce can't reach all the spots you want , the Breast tends to dry-out and there is not enough meat on the Back and sides of the Bird to pull. Thighs are a great choice; they cook up well and when sauced to glaze them at the end , they do good. Just my MHO...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 25, 2013)

I like to use thighs also for pulled chicken. Here's a good base recipe for sauce:
 

1 cup ketchup
1 cup water
1/4 cup apple-cider vinegar

1-2 ounces Jack Daniels
1 small onion or 2 teaspoons onion powder
4-6 toes of garlic or 2 teaspoons garlic powder
2 tablespoons brown sugar
2 tablespoons molasses
2 teaspoons dry mustard
1 teaspoon chili powder

Preparation: Combine all ingredients in a saucepan and simmer for 20 minutes. Adjust seasonings as needed to achieve the right kick.


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 25, 2013)

Most of the time I just buy the  whole bird and smoke it that way, I think the dark meat takes on smoke flavor better. 
Chef jj has a great brine to use on chicken ,  or a lot of time I just put butter/garlic mix under the skin.
Don't over cook the chicken. We don't eat the skin so I will keep the smoker under 250 to keep the chicken in the smoke longer.


----------



## sqwib (Apr 25, 2013)

Whole Birds if I had a choice

or

If your'e doing a wet pulled chicken.. I would go 60% thigh - 40% breast

For a dry I would go 70% thigh - 30% breast


----------



## smokin backyard (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks folks! It's all goin down on sat. I'll be sure to post some Q-view!


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 30, 2013)

So what happened with the pulled chicken? WE WANT Q-VIEW!!!! :)


----------



## smokin backyard (May 1, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> So what happened with the pulled chicken? WE WANT Q-VIEW!!!! :)


Sorry folks Q-view didn't happen. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Got caught up in some yard work and forgot to start the smoker on time, and it was all downhill from there. Long story short, between yardwork, homemade ice cream, and chicken thighs that ended up taking forever it was a pretty busy afternoon!

I ended up using Jeff's recipe for the thighs from the Smoking Meat cookbook. Very good marinade and will definately use it again. When they were finally done everyone devoured the thighs before I had a chance to pull any of them, so I guess they were good!

This just means that I'll have to attempt the pulled chicken again!


----------



## fpnmf (May 1, 2013)

1000x500px-LL-356f16fd_ThreadisUseless.jpg



__ fpnmf
__ Jan 26, 2013


----------



## hova1914 (Jun 10, 2013)

Bump. I'm gonna try my hand at pulled chicken this weekend


----------



## smokin isthe dr (Jun 10, 2013)

I did some pulled chicken  a couple weeks ago. Found an idea somewhere online that you pull the skin off and cool it then julienne the skin and fry it up crispy like bacon. Mix that in the pulled chicken and it adds a little crunch and a ton of flavor. Might not be too healthy though!  :drool


----------



## sqwib (Jun 11, 2013)

Smokin isthe Dr said:


> I did some pulled chicken a couple weeks ago. Found an idea somewhere online that you pull the skin off and cool it then julienne the skin and fry it up crispy like bacon. Mix that in the pulled chicken and it adds a little crunch and a ton of flavor. Might not be too healthy though!


Yep it is awesome but try topping the pulled chicken with fried skin, much better texture and the flavor is better layered than mixed..


----------



## reinhard (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok, i'll jump in here also.  I've had a 6 pound whole fryer in Pop's brine since Sunday afternoon. Smoking it tommorow and i'll post some pics of the deal. I used instacure #1 .  The purpose of this is to do this for pulled chicken.  I seen a thread using Pop's brine for buckboard bacon and the person went beyond in the normal internals to get it for pulled pork.  So i'm hoping for that "hamy/poultry" effect also. A first for me so we'll see what happens. Reinhard


----------

